
Open Source Migrates with Emotional Distress (e.g. Python 2 = 3) - tosh
https://lucumr.pocoo.org/2019/12/28/open-source-migrates/
======
smitty1e
This was quite an interesting meditation on configuration management.

Telling quote: "I have been a part of the Python 3 migration and I can tell
you that it sucked out all my enjoyment of being a part of that community. No
matter on which side you were during that migration I heard very little
positive about that experience."

Armin Ronacher is among my heroes: Sphinx, Flask and Click are just superb. I
hope he regains some joy in time for the next go-around.

